# What size is best for chopping stump height?



## Uncle (Oct 17, 2011)

I have a tree I'm cutting down and I would like to know what size I should cut it to for a chopping stump height?

 I'm 5'10 and I'm leaning towrds the Hearthstone Clydesdale insert so I'm thinking should make the splits about 20 inches. Although I may end up with a Napelon 1402 and that would take 17 inch splits. Unc is not getting any younger...what say you?


----------



## fossil (Oct 17, 2011)

I use a 16" long round...as in my avatar.  Rick


----------



## Uncle (Oct 17, 2011)

fossil said:
			
		

> I use a 16" long round...as in my avatar.  Rick



Thanks Foss, I went and edited my post. I ment chopping stump height.


----------



## Kenster (Oct 17, 2011)

I would guess three inches or so lower than your knees.    That way you'd be in full power down swing when you connect the splitter with the round being split.  You'll have a good momentum built up.   Much lower than that and the arc of the swing will be angled back toward you so that the edge of the splitter is not hitting the wood dead on.

A taller stump will give you a shorter swinging arc, plus it will be that much more work lifting the rounds up higher than you need to.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Oct 17, 2011)

Splitting at ground level is difficult to beat. Splits better and no lifting of the log to get up onto something. If one thinks he needs something to sit the log on other than Mother Earth, then cut a stump at ground level or as close as possible. This way you get maximum power with the maul before entering the log and the angle of the splitter is better too.


----------



## pen (Oct 17, 2011)

I'm with backwoods here, I like mine low.  If I'm using the maul and know the ground isn't completely full of rocks, the logs stay right on the ground.  If I have the fiskars out, I find the gnarliest looking piece of log I can find and cut it no more than 6 inches high and use that to protect the edge under the log I'm splitting.

pen


----------



## gpcollen1 (Oct 17, 2011)

My Olympic will take 24" and the F400 will take 18" so i just shoot for 16-18".  As for a stump - well I used to prefer a huge round about 12 inches off the ground.  My uncle used to dig his about 6 inches into the ground for stability every year.


----------



## Thistle (Oct 17, 2011)

pen said:
			
		

> I'm with backwoods here, I like mine low.  If I'm using the maul and know the ground isn't completely full of rocks, the logs stay right on the ground.  If I have the fiskars out, I find the gnarliest looking piece of log I can find and cut it no more than 6 inches high and use that to protect the edge under the log I'm splitting.
> 
> pen



I use a 14" diameter  Eastern Red Cedar 10" long full of knots.With either X25 or monster maul,almost 2 yrs now & still no splits in it,plenty of dents & gouges though.


----------



## RNLA (Oct 17, 2011)

The best splitting stumps usually are the butt cut where the grain is twisty, dense, and not punky. As others have said only about 6-8 inches thick and dug into the ground if it is thicker. I also believe the log on the ground is best unless your gona tear thing all to heck.


----------



## Wood Duck (Oct 18, 2011)

I pick a short round about 8 to 12 inches tall as my splitting block. The ground is OK but since I split on the lawn I try to use a splitting block to minimize lawn damage and protect the edge on my Fiskars.


----------



## mayhem (Oct 18, 2011)

I'm 5'10" and use a standard length splitting maul or an X27 (both 36" in length) for hand splitting.  I use the biggest diameter round I can get my hands on for a splitting base and find its very comfortable and effective around 12" or so in height. to split 18-22" long rounds.  Short enough so that the axe head impacts the top of the round just past the horizontal part of my swing, tall enough that when I hit the round 50x harder than I needed to split it, the sharp edge goes into the stump, not my ankles or the ground.

Tried splitting on the ground and it scares the hell out of my feet and ankles...plus it basically ruined a Fiskars.


----------



## CountryBoy19 (Oct 18, 2011)

Well, I cut my wood at 22" and just use whatever large round I have laying around to split on. I don't have any problems splitting on 44" high wood. Although I can see how splitting with a lower splitting block may work better.


----------



## billb3 (Oct 18, 2011)

I usually have at least one round that's a bit shorter than all the others.
I use that.
Rocky sand and gravel here. 
Plus if I need to use a wedge (quite often with the crotches and knots from my twisted forest) it's right there not too hard on my back.


----------



## mecreature (Oct 18, 2011)

I am with Country, what ever is layin around then bust it up if I can.
seems like closer to the ground I can hit the sweet spot a bit better 
but the edge gets burried and nicked up.


----------



## kettensÃ¤ge (Oct 18, 2011)

My old block, plus the length of the average split, put top of the log to be split about 6 to 8" below my waist. My reasoning was that I wanted the splitting edge of the maul parrallel to the top of the log to be split.
When I split shorter rounds more often than not they would end up falling over or I found that I lost a little accuracy in my strike.
I don't think there is a rule of thumb everyone has a different approach and technique, you need to find what works best.


I would cut the stump longer than you think you need and slowly remove a little at a time until you find what works best for you.

Your rounds to be split will vary in length so your block height will have to be tuned for the range that you split.


----------

